# Poc Friday



## jhunterw13 (Jan 20, 2008)

thinking about getting a crew together for friday out of poc. i have a 26 ft regulator with t250 four stroke suzuki. would be going for AJ, State snapper, wahoo, dolphin, grouper. probably a max of 60mi. contact me if interested. price per head if we have five would be 150. 

thanks


----------

